# Zeus Dual RTA - Geekvape



## Timwis (10/6/18)

Hi Ecigssa members, In this review i take a look at the Zeus Dual RTA from Geekvape. The Zeus Dual RTA was supplied for the purpose of this review by Carrie from Geekvape.

https://www.geekvape.com/project/zeus-dual-rta/
https://www.geekvape.com/store/zeus-dual-rta.html





Introduction

The original single coil Zeus is my go to tank which i use more than any other RTA so i was looking forward to the release of the dual coil version despite preferring single coil RTA's. It's very familiar while having noticeable differences externally as well as internally, apart from doing away with the support cage with the 3 verticals that have "ZEUS" cutouts all other external differences are what you would expect to account for it being the duel coil version. It's diameter is an extra 1mm to accommodate the dual deck as well as the slightly wider air chamber and the duel cyclops airflow slots are noticeably larger other than a bit of extra branding everything else externally is reassuringly very much the Zeus. 

In the Box



 

Contents:

1x Zeus DUAL RTA
2x Prebuilt Clapton Coil
1x Spare Glass Tube
1x 810 Delrin Widebore Drip Tip
1x 510 Delrin Widebore Drip Tip 
1x 510 Drip Tip Adapter 
1x Allen Key
1x User Manual





Aesthetics

The Zeus Dual RTA comes in the usual plastic display packaging so even before opening you could see the familiar looking Zeus and every bit as handsome as it's single coil brother. I received the Black version, it's also available in Stainless Steel, Black or Blue. It comes with a thick Black 810 drip tip sitting on top which can be changed for the standard included delrin 810 or use the included 510 adaptor to fit the delrin 510 drip tip (also included), both the top airflow control section and the base section has slight aesthetic texturing, the control ring reveals generous dual cyclops with stopper which moves with just the right amount of resistance. The top-cap is smooth with "geek vape" printed in Silver, the bottom section has "ZEUS" printed in metallic Silver front and back and the familiar Zeus face logo is printed on the air chamber, again in Silver. Moving to the base which is still 25mm but then tapers out to 26mm to accommodate the deck has branding and safety stamps in Silver, the 510 is nicely protruding and Gold plated. It's a very nice looking tank and build quality is top-notch with excellent threading.



 

Specs and Features:

26mm Diameter
4ml Juice Capacity
Superior Stainless Steel Construction
Threaded Top-Fill Method
High-Temp Resistant Silica Glass Reinforcement
Enlarged Build Deck
Adjustable Gold-Plated 510 Contact Pin
Innovative Postless, Four Terminals Design
Single or dual Coil Configurations
Side-Secured via Flathead Slotted Screws
PEEK Insulator
Efficient Wicking System
Enhanced 3D Three Dimensional Airflow
Adjustable Dual Exterior Top Airflow
Single Internal Central Air Tube
Dual Internal Air slots on Each Side
Colours: Stainless Steel, Black, Gunmetal, Blue





Assembling and Disassembling

The Zeus Dual separates into it's various parts very easily, the drip tip pulls out, top-cap just needs turning and lifting which also allows for the removal of the airflow ring. The bottom section with deck unscrews (the threading is superb) from the air chamber allowing you to wiggle the glass free without any drama. This just leaves the air chamber and juice port section which is one piece, the tank goes back together very easily.





Why Not The Same Airflow As The Zeus Single Coil?

The original Zeus has two tall towers that met the top of the air chamber to channel air down and through small holes to hit the top and sides of the coil at an angle, the left over air carried on down and went underneath the coil and up, this 360 degree air coverage gave it unprecedented flavour for a tank with top airflow that competes with the very best of the bottom airflow RTA's. The downside to that was a strange deck where the coil was set offset to the towers which confused many then bending the wicks back on themselves, them that got it right are benefiting and making a big noise about how good the Zeus is those that haven't mastered it don't understand what all the fuss is about. Here with the Zeus Dual using the identical airflow method would be a nightmare trying to get two coils in position between the towers and wicking would be a complete nightmare so Geekvape have come up with something different. 





The Airflow

The top half of the air chamber is doubled walled, the air goes in through the air slots and down the cavity. The deck is raised and has 2 wide but not very tall walls rather than towers that when the tank is screwed together meet where the air chamber cavity starts. The short walls have large angled slots and the coils are position with the top half of them above the walls. The air comes down the cavity around the top of the air chamber which helps to keep the tank cool when meeting the walls on the deck the air goes down the outside and then through the angled slots slamming the bottom and sides of the coils with air. Having the deck raised also brings the build nearer to the top of the tank which in theory should also improve flavour.



 

 

The Deck

The Deck is a dual postless configuration which also allows for a single coil build. As mentioned the deck is slightly raised so the juice will wick the coils from underneath, it's not far off being a GTA deck. Coiling is simple when you can actually get the flathead properly in the slots of the tiny screws. Wicking has got to be done right on this one, so for completely different reasons to the single coil Zeus there will be some people finding the deck flooding or getting a flavourless vape, if that happens invest time in finding some tutorials on wicking the Zeus coil that time will be well rewarded. To wick you need to make sure the cotton sits on top of the juice bays and not stuffed down, you will then need to apply some juice i wouldn't recommend dry wicking it. Once the juice is applied which will swell the cotton tease it inwards and upwards to leave clearance for the air chamber and make sure the cotton is sitting on top of the bays.






 

 

Filling the tank

Once your build is done and tank screwed back together filling the tank is a breeze as the Zeus Dual has a bayonet style top-cap just turn and it pops off revealing 2 large filling slots. I am pleased it uses the same style top-cap and filling method as the single coil version as it's so quick, it just takes the slightest of turns to release the top-cap or secure it back into position.



 

Performance

Once i got the Zeus Dual wicked correctly all i can say is Geekvape have pulled it off, the flavour is awesome just like the single coil version. I was at 70W with a 0.18 build and the vapor production is equally impressive. The one disappointment is tank capacity as it gets through liquid twice as quick as the single coil version and that was thirsty enough. There is a 5.5ml bubble glass that is sold separately and Geekvape have said they regret not included it but i think rather than charging for the bubble glass future purchases should have it sent complimentary as surely if you sell a tank that ploughs through liquid you should provide the appropriate capacity. 



 

Conclusion 

In my opinion the best single coil RTA is the Zeus and now the best Dual coil RTA is also the Zeus.

Likes

Handsome looking
Excellent build quality
Top to bottom/side airflow system
Postless deck
Leakfree
Loads of spares
Awesome flavour
Impressive cloud
Dual or Single Coil
Top-fill
810 or 510 drip tips
Bayonet top-cap

Dislikes

Would like quality phillips or larger flathead screws used on the deck
Bubble 5.5ml glass should be included
Wicking is Tricky

I would once again like to thank Carrie from Geekvape for supplying the Zeus dual RTA for the purpose of this review.

https://www.geekvape.com/project/zeus-dual-rta/
https://www.geekvape.com/store/zeus-dual-rta.html

Today 02:29 AM

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Steyn777 (10/6/18)

Mike? Is that you?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (10/6/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Mike? Is that you?


?


----------



## Steyn777 (10/6/18)

Timwis said:


> ?


Watched a Mike Vapes review on it yesterday, because I struggled with airflow and needed the tutorial. You guys share the exact same views. Caught my attention because before seeing it I cursed the original designer of the flathead screw! 
My only Rta and it's fantastic. Nice review man.


----------



## kev mac (10/6/18)

Timwis said:


> Hi Ecigssa members, In this review i take a look at the Zeus Dual RTA from Geekvape. The Zeus Dual RTA was supplied for the purpose of this review by Carrie from Geekvape.
> 
> https://www.geekvape.com/project/zeus-dual-rta/
> https://www.geekvape.com/store/zeus-dual-rta.html
> ...





Timwis said:


> Hi Ecigssa members, In this review i take a look at the Zeus Dual RTA from Geekvape. The Zeus Dual RTA was supplied for the purpose of this review by Carrie from Geekvape.
> 
> https://www.geekvape.com/project/zeus-dual-rta/
> https://www.geekvape.com/store/zeus-dual-rta.html
> ...


Great report,I like the look on this and if the flavor is as good as you say I'm interested.
A couple of questions,if you could only pick one what's your choice, single or double?
What is the TPD edition ?
I think Geek vape is making some great products .

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Timwis (10/6/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Watched a Mike Vapes review on it yesterday, because I struggled with airflow and needed the tutorial. You guys share the exact same views. Caught my attention because before seeing it I cursed the original designer of the flathead screw!
> My only Rta and it's fantastic. Nice review man.


Lol i did actually watch a part of another review but nothing to do with screws it was wicking i had a problem with first 2 times every time i filled the tank the deck flooded, the third over compensated and got muted flavour and quite a dry vape. So went to Vaping with vic's review and watched the wicking part, problem solved. I hate the tiny flathead screws on the original Zeus so was hoping the Dual might have some quality philips instead i get twice as many microscopic flatheads lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (10/6/18)

Timwis said:


> Lol i did actually watch a part of another review but nothing to do with screws it was wicking i had a problem with first 2 times every time i filled the tank the deck flooded, the third over compensated and got muted flavour and quite a dry vape. So went to Vaping with vic's review and watched the wicking part, problem solved. I hate the tiny flathead screws on the original Zeus so was hoping the Dual might have some quality philips instead i get twice as many microscopic flatheads lol



I had a horrible 1st experience with it, from coils legs breaking to a place where I was sure I did everything correctly only to find my airflow is blocked by liquid (no idea how that happened) and the build deck is so small to what I'm used to, but after redoing everything step for step I can only complain about the screws. It's a damn fine device and the flavour still, 13 hours later, surprises me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (10/6/18)

Steyn777 said:


> I had a horrible 1st experience with it, from coils legs breaking to a place where I was sure I did everything correctly only to find my airflow is blocked by liquid (no idea how that happened) and the build deck is so small to what I'm used to, but after redoing everything step for step I can only complain about the screws. It's a damn fine device and the flavour still, 13 hours later, surprises me.


I still prefer the original not because it's better simply because i prefer single coil 35W bags of flavour, loads of cloud i just can't see the point of getting through my batteries, juice and coils twice as quick for in my opinion the same flavoursome vape. But i know many prefer dual coils and this is the best dual coil tank i have used even if it's not the easiest to get right.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/6/18)

What does your wicking look like? I was taught a different method - kinda unusual but it works hey.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (10/6/18)

Timwis said:


> I still prefer the original not because it's better simply because i prefer single coil 35W bags of flavour, loads of cloud i just can't see the point of getting through my batteries, juice and coils twice as quick for in my opinion the same flavoursome vape. But i know many prefer dual coils and this is the best dual coil tank i have used even if it's not the easiest to get right.



agree 100%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (10/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> What does your wicking look like? I was taught a different method - kinda unusual but it works hey.
> 
> View attachment 134880


Nothing like that but wicking will be the main issue so if that works brilliant! is that just one of the coils wick ends entering the juice bays and the other ends tucked underneath?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (10/6/18)

kev mac said:


> Great report,I like the look on this and if the flavor is as good as you say I'm interested.
> A couple of questions,if you could only pick one what's your choice, single or double?
> What is the TPD edition ?
> I think Geek vape is making some great products .


On Geekvapes store it says both standard and TPD editions are 4ml so i'm guessing the only difference will be a capacity reducing removable bung installed in the TPD version.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/6/18)

Timwis said:


> Nothing like that but wicking will be the main issue so if that works brilliant! is that just one of the coils wick ends entering the juice bays and the other ends tucked underneath?



Yes that's correct. Best tip I ever got and this is my first rta

Correction: one end of each side, snipped close to the coil and a tail into the juice ports.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Yes that's correct. Best tip I ever got and this is my first rta
> 
> Correction: one end of each side, snipped close to the coil and a tail into the juice ports.



Is that the Moerse Rooikat method @RainstormZA ?


----------



## RainstormZA (10/6/18)

Silver said:


> Is that the Moerse Rooikat method @RainstormZA ?


No, Smilelykumeenit method

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (10/6/18)

@Timwis, do you also roll your coils anti-clockwise on the Zeus Single? It lines the coil up nicely with the juice holes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/6/18)

@Timwis where did the Allen key come from?

There's only a small 3 head screwdriver in the box.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (10/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> @Timwis where did the Allen key come from?
> 
> There's only a small 3 head screwdriver in the box.


Yeah my error contents and specs i take from website i try to edit any errors but i missed that one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (10/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> What does your wicking look like? I was taught a different method - kinda unusual but it works hey.
> 
> View attachment 134880


But Why...?


----------



## RainstormZA (10/6/18)

Timwis said:


> Yeah my error contents and specs i take from website i try to edit any errors but i missed that one.


Yeah I also noticed that @geekvape put Allen key instead of screwdriver. Maybe they'll fix the error on their packaging and item listing...


----------



## RainstormZA (10/6/18)

Steyn777 said:


> But Why...?


----------



## Steyn777 (10/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Yeah I also noticed that @geekvape put Allen key instead of screwdriver. Maybe they'll fix the error on their packaging and item listing...


Rather the other way around...this thing is @$!#%!@=-@

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steyn777 (10/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


>





RainstormZA said:


>


Oh don't make me rewick it now...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/6/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Oh don't make me rewick it now...



Oh I dare you to do it


----------



## Steyn777 (10/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Oh I dare you to do it


Why would this have any effect on flavour or cloud production? And correct me if I'm wrong (which I'm not) but this id simply a vertical coil wicking method that fell over...

But for my own bloody curiosity and the fact that it's still early, let me give it a go.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steyn777 (11/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Oh I dare you to do it


As soon as the room stops spinning I'm gonna continue what can only be labled as: a strongly worded post @$@=÷×$!÷@×=@÷


Okay, should be able to type faster than the what I did when I started. (That was done at 1:50am btw)
Once again I managed to swallow down about 3ml of warm juice. This time a nice custard recipe that I can't even look at right now!! And with that delicious custard came the @/#_! $% cotton taste prime has for the 1st few mls during the breaking period...which in hindsight I shouldve been prepared for as there's no way to wick this way and burn through some liquid because it gets fully assembled with a portion of the cotton still DRY! 
After everything said and done and I am now actually able to Vape on it, my original question stands: But why?
There's no difference in flavour, no extra airflow...I suppose the 15mm of cotton saved should count for something. 
Sorry @RainstormZA but this compared to the way @Moerse Rooikat showed us makes no sense. It takes twice as long, and after you screw back the chimney there's no way to tell if the cotton meant to be on top of the wells actually made it's way.
Then again, maybe I did it wrong. 
If I was a country I would take this as an act of war against me! 

On a positive note, thanks for making my Sunday morning much more eventful, lol. Hehehe, can't believe an hour has passed since I started this.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steyn777 (11/6/18)

[USERGROUP=12]@Moderator[/USERGROUP] @Alex @Stosta , for a moment I was sure our conversation was busy happening in the Zues Dual thread by @Moerse Rooikat feel terrible for completely hijacking this awesome review. If you wouldn't mind moving it I'd be very much obliged.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (11/6/18)

Steyn777 said:


> As soon as the room stops spinning I'm gonna continue what can only be labled as: a strongly worded post @$@=÷×$!÷@×=@÷
> 
> 
> Okay, should be able to type faster than the what I did when I started. (That was done at 1:50am btw)
> ...


Lol, if you wet wick it shouldn't be any break in period with the right cotton, i use Jellyfish and I have forgotten what cotton taste likes.


----------



## Steyn777 (11/6/18)

Timwis said:


> Lol, if you wet wick it shouldn't be any break in period with the right cotton, i use Jellyfish and I have forgotten what cotton taste likes.


I just love the way Cotton Prime wicks. It's instantaneous and on repeat. The breaking period is a price I'm willing to pay. I have heard (read) good things about jellyfish, so when I run into it I will definitely give it a go.


----------



## Timwis (11/6/18)

Steyn777 said:


> I just love the way Cotton Prime wicks. It's instantaneous and on repeat. The breaking period is a price I'm willing to pay. I have heard (read) good things about jellyfish, so when I run into it I will definitely give it a go.


The down side to Jellyfish is it's fluffy and weak (well i guess that's also it's good side as probably why no break in period and wicks so well) so it tears very easily when your feeding through the coils so you do waste some from time to time.


----------



## Timwis (11/6/18)

Steyn777 said:


> [USERGROUP=12]@Moderator[/USERGROUP] @Alex @Stosta , for a moment I was sure our conversation was busy happening in the Zues Dual thread by @Moerse Rooikat feel terrible for completely hijacking this awesome review. If you wouldn't mind moving it I'd be very much obliged.


You can say what you want on this thread i don't feel any hijacking going on just a bit of fun

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Steyn777 (11/6/18)

Timwis said:


> The down side to Jellyfish is it's fluffy and weak (well i guess that's also it's good side as probably why no break in period and wicks so well) so it tears very easily when your feeding through the coils so you do waste some from time to time.


This sounds like Cotton Bacon Prime with no break in...sign me up!!


----------



## RainstormZA (11/6/18)

Steyn777 said:


> [USERGROUP=12]@Moderator[/USERGROUP] @Alex @Stosta , for a moment I was sure our conversation was busy happening in the Zues Dual thread by @Moerse Rooikat feel terrible for completely hijacking this awesome review. If you wouldn't mind moving it I'd be very much obliged.



Lol anyone without a sense of humour should be banned. It's still completely related to the op review.

Well, for starters I did the wicking the way Moerse Rooikat did and I got cotton burning... Ended up doing it the other way as of now, no more burning cotton since then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (11/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Lol anyone without a sense of humour should be banned. It's still completely related to the op review.
> 
> Well, for starters I did the wicking the way Moerse Rooikat did and I got cotton burning... Ended up doing it the other way as of now, no more burning cotton since then.


I agree the method probably has some reason for it...and glad you found it. 

Used jy very last strand of Cotton Prime to wick this, so I'm kind of stuck with it at the moment...but it works.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

